# Possible to add disc brakes?



## ketchup (Feb 12, 2010)

I’m looking to buy my first good mountain bike. I would really like disc brakes but I found a 2007 Specialized Hardrock Sport without disc for what seems like a good price ($150). I have not looked at the bike in person yet (I know that fit of a bike is important and I went to the LBS and was fitted to the size of the bike for sale) but I was wondering if anyone knows if its possible to add disc brakes to this bike? Also, if it is possible to add them would it be worth it to do so or should I just find a bike that has stock disc brakes? Thanks.


Bill


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jan 18, 2010)

I just bought a 2009 Hardrock without disc brakes. I used to ride BMX with V-brakes and thought not having disc brakes would be ok but now I cant convert to disc fast enough. I got the non disc version because I got a good deal on craigslist. With my little bit of research you will be spending at least $150 on a new wheel set that will accept disc brakes plus another $100 or more on the disc brakes and rotors. Just depends on the type of riding you will be doing and how much you want to spend really.

Looking at the pics of the 2007 Hardrock Sport model HERE it looks like your frame and fork will already have the required mounts for disc brakes.


----------



## ketchup (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Great, thanks for the info. Thats what I was thinking so it seems that if I want the disc brakes I should just hold off for a bike that already has them. I have a friend that is willing to sell me his 2001 Trek 8000 for $300, but the only catch is that I would have to wait untill he saves $3,000 or so for him to buy the bike that he wants (I don't think that I can wait that long to get a bike).

Bill


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

Consider the wheels. While the picture shows that the frame and fork have disc tabs, I don't believe that bike has disc ready hubs,. If you were to upgrade to disc brakes, you would need new hubs laced up or a new wheelset.


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

In general terms, it is only worth buying a bike with an eye to immediately upgrading to disks if the frame and fork have disk tabs AND the wheelset has disk-ready hubs. Otherwise you'll have to buy a new wheelset in addition to the brakes.

If you do find a bike like that Avid BB7 cable disks are a good option, as you will be able to use your levers. Cheapest decent way to upgrade to disks.

David B.


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

> In general terms, it is only worth buying a bike with an eye to immediately upgrading to disks if the frame and fork have disk tabs AND the wheelset has disk-ready hubs. Otherwise you'll have to buy a new wheelset in addition to the brakes.
> 
> If you do find a bike like that Avid BB7 cable disks are a good option, as you will be able to use your levers. Cheapest decent way to upgrade to disks.


Agreed.

Buying disc brakes _and_ a new wheelset is going to add up to a serious hunk of change. Plus, v-brakes are actually quite effective at stopping the bike if they are set up properly. I love my disc brakes, now that I have them, but I rode for a few years in all sorts of conditions (including hauling ass down a mountain in North Carolina in rain and mud with a thunderstorm fast approaching  ) with v-brakes and didn't have any problems.


----------



## safme (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a 2009 HR with linear pull (v-brakes). I have pondered upgrading to disc, however the truth is I have found that the v-brakes with good pads, setup properly, give plenty of stopping power. Even pounding down the rocky trails we have here in new england. I also havent found them to be too bad in the muck. On the other hand, compared to my old bike with canti's the v's are an upgrade! Agree with trail boss, all depends on what kind of riding you will do, and your level. You will definately need new wheels.


----------



## rockyrunner99 (Aug 13, 2009)

I agree with heartland and safme, I do not mind my v brakes, they have more then enough power to lock the tires, or throw me of the bike, if I need it. they aren't bad in the wet either. The only time I wanted disc brakes was when I was descending a fire road in Flagstaff. 2500 foot decent, on a fire road. My brakes were getting pretty hot, and it took a noticeable amount of rubber off the pads.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

By the way, you may upgrade the front brake only. Then you get nearly same braking power, as with two disks, but at half of the cost.


----------



## 530_singletrack (Mar 5, 2010)

xenon said:


> By the way, you may upgrade the front brake only. Then you get nearly same braking power, as with two disks, but at half of the cost.


excatly what i was thinking. all you have to do is buy a disc front rim and some avid bb5 or bb7 front brake. the brakes can be found online real cheap and im sure you could find a cheap disc front wheel or even used. the back brakes on a mountain bike dont do much in terms of stopping power. and just about any rear v brake that i have ever ridden would lock up the back wheel no prob. disc in the front is going to be a huge advantage. for $150 for the bike (maby talk down to $100 even) and you could do disc in the front for i would say around 100 bucks maby even less if you shop around for used. so for $250 bucks i think thats a good buy imo. maby someone that knows more about the products and online market can post up some links for you, for the front brake and wheel


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ 

You need a disc front hub, not a disc rim.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

emtnate said:


> ^^
> 
> You need a disc front hub, not a disc rim.


Or wheel? I think we all got his point anyway


----------



## trail_boss2 (Jan 18, 2010)

JPark said:


> Or wheel? I think we all got his point anyway


What he is saying is you don't need to spend money on a whole new wheel set when you can buy a hub for cheap and have it laced to your current wheels.


----------



## ketchup (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the great info. I will keep all that in mind when I make my decision on a bike.


----------



## JPark (Aug 12, 2009)

trail_boss2 said:


> What he is saying is you don't need to spend money on a whole new wheel set when you can buy a hub for cheap and have it laced to your current wheels.


Not what I thought he meant(I thought he was just busting balls), but anyway, at this price-point it is almost always cheaper(and always far less of a hassle) to replace the whole wheel rather than building one:thumbsup:


----------

